# Abnormal position of IUD



## Leandra (Nov 4, 2011)

Would like some input from my peers on how I am coding this: 

Pt's IUD is laying sideways in the uterine cavity and one end is embedded into the right lower endometrium. 

Diagnoses: 1. Abnormal position of intrauterine device
                 2. Pelvic pain, acute

Procedure: Hysteroscopy and removal of mal-positioned IUD. (Done as outpt at hosp)

This is what I want to code:
                           996.32 and 625.9 with procedure code 58562.

I do not want to add 58301 because I think that is accounted for in 58562. Would it hurt if I also added V25.12 as another diagnosis?  

Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

Leandra said:


> Would like some input from my peers on how I am coding this:
> 
> Pt's IUD is laying sideways in the uterine cavity and one end is embedded into the right lower endometrium.
> 
> ...



Looks like you have it down!  I would put the V25.12 as the last dx code.  You are right the hysteroscopy takes care of the removal so you would not use 58301.


----------



## Leandra (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay, I'm on the right track!


----------

